# Looking at Case 1070



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

.Dealer near me has 1978 Case 1070 with 5062 hrs for $7500 I will primarily use it for raking . I know I dont need that much HP for raking ,but I thought it might be good to have enough tractor to cut or bale if another tractor is down. I dont know anything about Case. What is the good and bad about this model? I have made couple buying decisions in the past based on info. I read on this forum and they worked out good. Thanks Any help is much apreciated.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does this model have the powershift transmission?


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

They were a decent tractor I think. There are still a few running around here. You might work on that price a little though.  AC? I would put it on the dyno so you can get it warm and see the blow by. Also smell the hydraulic oil to see if it is burnt. Is it a white one or a yellow one? It should have a coolant filter on it, make sure it has been changed.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

yes it is PS. Has AC and is white.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like a good spare tractor. Can you work on the price any?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Has the tractor been sitting awhile or has it been running? Those were good motors in them but if they sat a couple of years with out running they were known to throw a rod bearing. Other wise a decent tractor.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Havent talked to dealer yet, dont know any details. Price is what is on their web. Price seems little high compared to what others are asking. Will contact dealer soon and maybe go look at it. About 2 hrs away. Thanks for replies everyone.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a case 2290 and a case 2590, I like them both.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Have a white 1370. Love the tractor. Have had it for nearly 20 years, and other than the usual engine overhaul, very little trouble. Did have to replace the hydraulic pump because the key on the input shaft smeared over, and instead of replacing the input shaft, I just replaced the pump. Cant remember right now if the 1070 had the 451 or the 504 engine. My 1370 runs the silage chopper all day long at 223 horsepower... It does like to drink the dinosaur bones at the power though....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I like these tractors well enough. You may have complaints in the powershift. Definitely jerky. Not much speed selection. Reverse in each range is equal to the highest forward speed in that range and I never liked that. The park brake is in the transmission and it seems every one of these tractors has teeth chipped off of the park gear. (You back up to the implement that you want to hitch to, get everything perfectly lined up, put it in park to get out to drop in the pin and you drift back two inches. Frustrating) Hydraulic filters seem kind of pricey but if there isn't a lot of junk floating around in there they might last you for awhile. 
It's possible to destroy the powershift in them but operator error might be the biggest factor in that. At 5000+ hours, I'd be at least slightly wary of it's useful life before you lose a clutch pack if you don't know anything about its history. On the other hand, the parts to rebuild a 70 series powershift are very reasonable if you can get the labor as equally reasonable. 
Did I mention that I do actually like these tractors?  Just wanted to point out some negatives.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Have a white 1370. Love the tractor. Have had it for nearly 20 years, and other than the usual engine overhaul, very little trouble. Did have to replace the hydraulic pump because the key on the input shaft smeared over, and instead of replacing the input shaft, I just replaced the pump. Cant remember right now if the 1070 had the 451 or the 504 engine. My 1370 runs the silage chopper all day long at 223 horsepower... It does like to drink the dinosaur bones at the power though....


The 1070 had the 504 motor. One of case's most popular motors.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

No. They have the 451.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When in doubt check Tractor Data:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/5/1/512-ji-case-1070.html


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

dealer tells me 1070 is decent shape but the brakes dont work. Anyone know about brake problems these models have?? I would think dealer would fix brakes before trying to sell.Research I have done , some say maybe need to bleed, or brake valve is stuck/worn, or brake pads bad.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

For $7500 it should have working brakes.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree. Think I will offer $5500 as is , or ask them to fix brakes then make another offer. I dont see how they would even consider selling a tractor with no brakes. Liability issue?


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a 78 J.I. Case 1070 good tractor


----------

